# Gear shifter cable very loose?



## bandit390 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 2008 specialized hardrock comp and the cable going from the gear shifter to the rear is very loose and won't shift at all. I do see the screw that holds the cable on the rear, so do I just need to loosen that so I can pull the slack out of the cable? If so, how do I know how much? Can anyone let me know the technical terms for my problem so it will be easier to look up a fix.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes that pinch bolt needs to be loosened slack pulled out and re-tightened...Here's how:
-Depending on the spring in your rear derailleur, shift to either the highest or lowest gear (whichever one makes the cable go slackest).
-Turn your barrel adjuster at the shifter 1/3 to 2/3 of the way out .
-Loosen the pinch bolt on the derailleur, pull all the slack out (make sure cable housings are fully seated in their stops), and re-tighten the pinch bolt.
-Use the barrel adjuster to fine tune any tension issues.
-Done


----------



## bandit390 (Oct 3, 2006)

I done the above(no slack now) and the chain keeps popping/clicking on the rear sprocket. It doesn't look like it's trying to go up or down a sprocket, just kinds of pop on the same sprocket every couple of seconds, then goes back to normal.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

bandit390 said:


> I done the above(no slack now) and the chain keeps popping/clicking on the rear sprocket. It doesn't look like it's trying to go up or down a sprocket, just kinds of pop on the same sprocket every couple of seconds, then goes back to normal.


Re-visit the barrel adjuster. It's a fairly sensitive adjustment, and sometimes a half turn is enough to take it from perfect, to not so perfect.

If that fails, you may want to check for bent derailleur hanger, bent sprocket teeth, or bent chain links.


----------



## spare link (May 12, 2008)

take it to your LBS and have them show you have to fix it. mine would do it for free but some might charge a small fee


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

try following this guide step by step
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/rear-derailler-adjustments-derailleur


----------

